# Rufus 11 weeks old + weight at 11 wks?



## melo.rufus (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

Just wanted to give all of you nice people a little update on my Rufus. First thing first, here's a picture of him this morning (he's 11 weeks and 2 days old today). 





He had his second set of vaccines at 10 weeks old and did great. The vet told me, however, that he needed to put on some weight. I started feeding him bigger portions and he has since then gain a little bit of weight.

He now weighs in at 4.082 kg (9 pounds). 

Do you remember how much cockapoo weighed at that age (11 weeks) and how much he weighs now? I'm trying to figure out what size (approx) he'll be as an adult... He's half american cocker spaniel and half miniature poodle. I have a feeling he will be quite big.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

At 12 weeks Maggie was 6.2 lbs and 9 1/2 inches high. Now at 2 years old she is 16 1/2 pounds and 14 1/4 inches high. She's an american cocker/ mini poodle.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

At 10 weeks, Lexi & Beemer weighed 4lbs and 4lbs 4oz. At 14 weeks they weight 7lbs 2oz and 7lbs 6oz. Full grown they are 20lbs and 23lbs. 

Oh and he reminds me of my babies but longer legs at that age. ADORABLE!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jasper is supposed to be 20-25 pounds at adult weight. His mom is American Cocker and his dad Miniature Poodle. 

He was 4 pounds at 8 weeks, 6.7 pounds at 11 weeks, 10.2 pounds at 15 weeks and then had a HUGE jump to 16 pounds at 5 months! He is now almost 7 months and weighs 18 1/2 pounds.

Here he is with my 9 year-old on her first day of school a couple weeks ago.


----------



## I<3Sadie (Aug 19, 2016)

Sadie is coming up to 3 months on Monday - she came home at 3 lbs (8 wks) - at her second vaccine appt, the vet said she was too skinny so we switched her from raw to kibble (until 6 mos. when vet says we can switch her back) - she is 5 lbs. currently. Her mum is a cocker spaniel and her dad is a miniature poodle. We were told she would grow to between 15-20 lbs. She is quite tiny so I'm thinking/hoping she stays on the smaller size at full grown.


----------



## melo.rufus (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind answers. Lexi and Beemer were soooo adorable! I can't even! And Jasper is such a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Rufus reminds me of Sid at that age


----------



## Casfam (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi. Rufus is gorgeous. He looks a like a slightly lighter version of Buddy who is a similar age. He will be 11 weeks tomorrow. When he had his vaccinations last week (10weeks and a day old) he only weighed in at 2.9kg but the vet didn't seem worried. His mum is an English show cocker and his dad is a miniature poodle. I don't think he will be huge but he really does need to grow bigger than the cat! As long as Rufus is generally healthy I wouldn't worry. They grow in fits and starts at this age don't they. Look forward to seeing how he grows .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

